# Suche einen Werber!



## drangonfir (26. Dezember 2013)

Hallo! 

Ich suche jemanden der mich wirbt ( im nachhinein)!

Würde gerne diesesmal Allianz spielen auf dem server Antonidas! Leider kommt für mich kein andere Server in Frage! 

Hätte gerne einen Gold- und Taschenpush! Sowie mindestens einen Char gemeinsam auf lvl 85 zu ziehen!


----------



## Chesterboi (27. Dezember 2013)

Hiho, 

ich spiele auf Antonidas & hätte Interesse ? Wie verbleiben wir ?


----------



## Mcdonger (12. Januar 2014)

suchst du noch jemanden?


----------

